# Gmail Sync Not Working



## murpna (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm completely stumped on this one...

My Gmail sync is not working. I'm lucky to get a new notification every 4 hours, and if I do they are unread emails I've already seen due to the fact that I have to do manual refreshing all the time.

All testing has been unsuccessful. I've had the issue on Axi0m, AOKP, Codename, basically as soon as I was fully rooted so from the first day I've had the phone. My data connection is fine, I'm on LTE or good WiFi and never had a problem with the data connection itself.

Anyone else experiencing probs with Gmail Sync??? I can't stand all this manual syncing I have to do all day long!!!


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have not had any issues @ all with my Gmail sync. Have you checked under accounts/sync and made sure Gmail is checked to sync. I know it's a pain but you may also try doing multiple wipes b4 installing the rom, sometimes that helps. Boot into recovery 
Wipe data/factory reset 3 times 
Wipe cache 3 times 
Advanced > wipe delvak cache 3 times 
Mount / storage > format system 
Flash rom
Flash gapps
Boot log in let everything download then reboot and you should be ready to go. I don't know how you have been installing your roms but if you haven't tried this you may give it a shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

I would try deleting the cache in app settings. If that doesn't work try installing updates and reinstalling it. That's worked for me in the past.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ironhorse583 (Nov 12, 2011)

if ur using titanium after a flash stay away from restoring system data.


----------



## murpna (Feb 1, 2012)

I tried both the multiple wipes of everything before reflashing AND only restored apps and not system data from Titanium and I'm back to normal. Don't know which one fixed it but I'm just happy it is. No more manual refreshing!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

Glad you got it working. It can get frustrating @ times but there are a lot of good people around here that are willing to help you out. Just don't be afraid to ask. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been able to get Gmail back on course when it was not syncing by going to Apps/All/Gmail/Clear Data. It takes it a minute or so to reset itself, but this has worked every time I've had this issue without regard to which rom or even which OS version I was on.

Good luck


----------

